# SQL-Editor



## bronks (1. Aug 2005)

Hi!

Ich suche einen SQL-Editor. Hab da schon einige gefunden, aber die einen kosten unapetitlich viel Geld und sind mit überflüssigen Funktionen und Wizzards, für alle möglichen SQL-Dialekte, überladen ... ... ... und dann gibt es sicher noch etwas einfacheres, was trotztdem funktioniert und nicht gleich ein ganzes Projektbudget verschmatzt (Leider noch nicht gefunden) 8) 

Was muß er können:
- Codeformatierung
- Syntaxhighlighting
- JDBC oder wenigstens ODBC
- Separates Bearbeiten von Unterabfragen wäre cool.

Wer hat bitte ein paar Empfehlungen für mich?

Danke!

Bronks


----------



## DP (1. Aug 2005)

welches rdbms?!


----------



## bronks (1. Aug 2005)

DP hat gesagt.:
			
		

> welches rdbms?!


MS- und PG-Sql


----------



## DP (1. Aug 2005)

der ms sql-server hat doch ein paar nette tools on board... pg-sql kenn i ned.


----------



## Dukel (2. Aug 2005)

PgSql hat seinen PgAdmin III. Ansonsten gibts von EMS Free- und Fullversionen von Managern und DbVisualizer kann verschiedene Datenbanken (die per Jdbc Treiber angesprochen werden).


----------



## krey (7. Aug 2005)

Schau mal anch dem Tool "tora" ist eigentlich für ORACLE funtzt aber auch mit anderen Datenbanken. Damit dürfte dir geholfen sein. ^^


----------

